# Zander frage!!!!



## Makreli (16. November 2005)

Ich möchte mal wissen wie ich gute Zander fangen kann in einem kleinenn See mit Insel(Abwasseranlage)


----------



## eöbzander (16. November 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

mit köfi an der pose oder grund montage! sonst kannst du es mit tieflaufenden wobbler oder gummifischen versuchen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

Jap da schließe ich mich an!!!!


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. November 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

Neben der Art und Weise ist sicherlich auch das Wissen über die Stand- und Ruheplätze der Zander wichtig. Denn die beste Montage nutzt nichts, wenn sich dort kein Zander aufhält.

Hindernisreiche Stellen im See sind schon mal ganz gut und es sind auch Übergänge von tiefen Stellen in den Flachwasserbereich gute Anhaltspunkte, dass sich dort Zander aufhalten können. Insbesondere dort, wo sich Futterfische aufhalten und beobachten lassen.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (16. November 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

Ein großer Zander verrät sich dadurch, dass plötzlich ein Weißfisch vor "Freude" weit aus dem Wasser springt.
Das macht er nicht freiwillig, sondern in panischer Angst vor einem Räuber.
Diese Stelle besonders sorgfältig beangeln.


----------



## Makreli (18. November 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

Ja danke könnt aber torotz dem noch tipps schreiben


----------



## Seebaer (20. November 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

Versuche durch Lotungen herauszufinden wo es tiefe Stellen im See gibt. Möglichst mit sandig-kiesigen Untergrund.

Hat der See Zuläufe durch Bäche oder Flüße???


Gruß

Seebaer   <°)))))>><


----------



## msdstefan (20. November 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

Zander fängt man im allgemeinen an den Kanten, vor allem im Sommer. Ist der See eher flach, so bis 2m, würde ich es dicht am Ufer versuchen, am besten dort, wo man schlecht rankommt, also vor Inseln oder Schilf.


----------



## carassius (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mal wissen wie ich gute Zander fangen kann in einem kleinenn See mit Insel(Abwasseranlage)


 
Moin mein lieber!

Dann beschreib mir mal dein See!
Wie tief ist die tiefste Stelle?
Ist der Teich eher trüb oder klar?
Ist viel Hecht im Gewässer?
Weisst du ob der See überhaupt einen Zander Bestand hat?

Ich gebe dir schon mal ein tip in voraus!
Willst du in der Kalten Jahreszeit in einem See auf Zander gehen,dann lote dir den See mit einer Pose aus und fische dann an der tiefsten Stelle.
Wenn bis 22:00  Uhr nichts Passiert ist dann kommt auch nichts mehr raus.

Im Sommer brauchst du nur in der Dämmerung das flachwasser beobachten wo sich der Futterfisch aufhält.Machen sich da Räuberische aktivitäten bemerkbar in kurzen abständen,kann man davon ausgehen das es sich um Zander handelt.Die Beißzeiten können im Sommer die ganze Nacht andauern bis in den frühen morgen Stunden!
Als montage kannst du entweder mit Pose oder auf Grund mit einer lauf Blei montage wählen.Ich Persönlich nehme für ein See wenn wenig oder gar kein Wind ist,eine Pose mit 6er Forellen Haken auf 120cm Vorvach.Wichtig ist das der Köderfisch auf dem oder knapp übern Grund ist.Köderfisch größe für ein See ca.7-12cm je nach Jahreszeit.Und noch etwas,fische niemals mit einem Stahlvorvach der Zander Scheut es.Wenn Hecht im See vorkommt,dann Binde dir dein Vorfach aus Kevlan selber.es ist zwar nicht 100% sicher vor einem Hecht ab Biss aber es gibt dir eine kleine Sicherheit.

Gruß carassius


----------



## Makreli (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Moin mein lieber!
> 
> Dann beschreib mir mal dein See!
> Wie tief ist die tiefste Stelle?
> ...


 


Also die tiefste stelle ist so 10m hechte sind auch ein paar drinne so in der mitte des See`s ist die Insel ich habe schon mal einen Zander an der Inel gesehn der ist Hochgesprungen sons aber auch nichts


----------



## Makreli (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Versuche durch Lotungen herauszufinden wo es tiefe Stellen im See gibt. Möglichst mit sandig-kiesigen Untergrund.
> 
> Hat der See Zuläufe durch Bäche oder Flüße???
> 
> ...


 


Der See hat einen zufluss mit Staudam(aus Holz) zu einem kleinern See


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

Da haben wir ja schon eine scharfe Kante, wo es gleich tief wird. An dem Überlauf würd ich es zuerst probieren.


----------



## Makreli (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

Da am staudam ist das Wasser so Hoch das mann kleine Rotaugen sieht also so 5
#c  cm tief


----------



## bissfieber (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

Seid wann springen Zander aus dem Wasser???


----------



## Großfischjäger (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

*Nimm eine Spinnrute oder ähnliche Rute einen Gumifisch und fische alle Stellen ab. Wenn du keine Lust mehr hast werf einen Köderfisch auf Grund.*
*Petri Heil !|rolleyes *


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Moin mein lieber!
> Und noch etwas,fische niemals mit einem Stahlvorvach der Zander Scheut es.Wenn Hecht im See vorkommt,dann Binde dir dein Vorfach aus Kevlan selber.es ist zwar nicht 100% sicher vor einem Hecht ab Biss aber es gibt dir eine kleine Sicherheit.
> 
> Gruß carassius



Was ist das denn wieder für nen Quatsch!
#q 
Wenn Hechte zu erwarten sind, sollte wohl selbstverständlich mit Stahl geangelt werden!
Selbst Kevlar wird vom Hecht zerlegt!
Tststs, wieder mal ein toller Rat !
Was und wo lernt Ihr eigendlich Angeln?
Selbst Hartmono kann tötlich sein!

Immer Stahl verwenden, es gibt so gute weiche Stahlvorfächer das bemerken die Zander heute nicht mehr!


----------



## Makreli (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

Danke 
PS: Habe Getern meinen ersten großen Zander gefangen 70cm|jump: |jump: |jump:


----------



## Donnerkrähe (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

Hi, Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang#r 


Gruß, Donnerkrähe
____________________________________________________________
|supergri ist die netteste Art, dem Feind die Zähne zu zeigen#6


----------



## enschroi (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

WIE? das kann ich dir leider nicht so gut beantworten versuch es mal mit einem schönen gummi fisch.
aber ich glaube du hast sehr gute chancen in diesem see einen zu fangen.
Petri Heil


----------



## Makreli (18. März 2006)

*AW: Zander frage!!!!*

Ja glaub ich auch!


----------

